# How to keep a tortoise entertained?



## Tortoise1Tortoise2 (May 25, 2017)

One of my female tortoises has been acting strange. Walking round in circles in the enclosure ( I recently cleaned it so i assumed she was just exploring the new substrate) but i caught her climbing the log tunnel thing, i know Russian torts are great climbers but then i was sitting in my room and heard something and found her on her back after climbing it again. I'm really worried, but how can i keep them entertained. They get out a lot in the garden and the UK is having some really great weather at the moment (20+ degrees). But its just a good thing i was in my room at the time. I've took the log tunnel out at the moment just to hear peoples thoughts (although i need a new bigger one as they are getting too big for it). 
Please nice comments. I just want whats best for them. Also i got this substrate which i have just put in, its from pets at home, thoughts?




A picture of the tunnel she was climbing too


----------



## wellington (May 25, 2017)

Have you read the care sheets? The pellets need to go. They are the worse thing you could use for substrate. Don't even mix it, just get rid of it. Second you say they? Are many are togeyher? Russians as most torts need to live in groups or alone, not in pairs. If you have a pair, she is probably trying to get away from the bullying of the other. A large, at least 4x8 foot enclosure for one torts, with plants, water dish and a hide along with proper heat and humidity will make them very happy and that's all the entertaining they need


----------



## JoesMum (May 25, 2017)

The substrate needs to be earthy and moist to raise humidity. Pellets are not suitable. You need something like fine grade orchid bark or coco coir which you mix with water tipped in from a jug until it is evenly damp. 

There needs to be shelter - not just a log arch ... some plants help too. 

Russians are very active. Anything bigger than a baby needs 4'x8' minimum (1.5 x 2.2meters) They will patrol it and they will climb - in the wild they'll roam for miles. 

I shan't say anything about pairs as I know you have already separated these two. 

I am pretty sure you have been given these already, but I'll repeat the links just in case. Please read them and use them to guide you on the separate enclosures that these two torts need. 
They're written by species experts working hard to correct the outdated information widely available on the internet and from pet stores and, sadly, from some breeders and vets too. 

Beginner Mistakes 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Baby Russian Tortoise Care
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/

Russian Tortoise Care
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/


----------

